

Negotiating Startup Job Offers - lumens
http://blog.mightyspring.com/post/82113317607/negotiating-startup-job-offers

======
hongquan
Great post that outlines what goes into a job offer negotiation. Each
situation is different, so it's good to get a second opinion if you can. This
is where recruiters or (gasp!) HR can be helpful, because it's always tough
negotiating directly with your future boss/manager.

